# Husbands Salary Perception



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, money is an important tool in a successful family as it gives more options and stability however its not everything. I am wondering what other couples view is if your husband is earning say $100K for years but has an unfortunate event illness, redundancy, accident etc and had to downgrade everyone in the family lifestyle to say $10k per year would you accept that and try and help him out an encourage the kids to make money or leave as you can't downgrade lifestyle.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Let me see....stay with a man I love and support him thru whatever unfortunate circumstance has occured, or ditch him because he's not bringing in loads of money, and consequnetly teach my KIDS that their father only was important when he could bring in big bucks?? It's not even a QUESTION.


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

I like your way of thinking, however what if you had no kids would you basically upgrade your life for another man with money?


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Not at all. I married the man I love, because I couldn't ever live a day without him. We've supported each other through much worse then a financial depression.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

This is far too broad of a question if you have a specific one or a scenario that would be better this is why?

There is a difference between temporary and permanent... and I speak from experience you don't ever want to be in someone's shoes who is going through a life altering accident with their spouse. My wife used to work rehab and would often see it. Car accidents, quadraplegic, brain injury reduced to tube feeding for the rest of their life, and in the beginning the family would be there!! 24/7, then it would taper 3 months, 6 months, and often what are you to do? Some would hold out others would just detach because in reality the brain injured are but a shell of the person you married. It would suck to be in that situation. 

It's gut wrenching when your loved one is now in a wheel chair and can't move, barely talk, walk, and this is permanent no hope with today's medicine. You want to believe you would be strong, but I'll tell you if it were me and I was in that condition. I would tell my wife go enjoy life, take care of me, but go have fun whatever that means.

My wife saw it often when there wouldn't be a divorce but there was clearly other people involved after years of dealing with that type of tragedy. God forbid any of us ever have to deal with that!! I pray medicine makes huge strides in being able to fix those types of injuries.

Of course temporary medical condition who cares......you work through it hands down.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I would have been putting 40% of that into a savings or retirement account and living on 60%, so that it wouldn't matter!

lol, I say that _now_, after having taken Financial Peace University.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

The question it brings to my mind is who do you love your spouse or money if the answer is money then you have your priorities totally mixed up so lets say someone gets divorced because in their mind their husband doesnt make enouph money what garantee do they have that they will do better some where else most likely they will end up worse off I beleive discontentment boils down to a person just being plain selfish and selfishness isnt love and is the root issue of alot of marital problems. affairs and alot of other problems stem from selfishness true love is selfless and always looks out for the best interest of others before themself ( food for thought)


----------



## created4success (Apr 9, 2010)

braveheart2009 said:


> Yes, money is an important tool in a successful family as it gives more options and stability however its not everything. I am wondering what other couples view is if your husband is earning say $100K for years but has an unfortunate event illness, redundancy, accident etc and had to downgrade everyone in the family lifestyle to say $10k per year would you accept that and try and help him out an encourage the kids to make money or leave as you can't downgrade lifestyle.


My wife and I went thru something similar when I had an appendectomy and was in the hospital for months. Our income was a fraction of what it was originally.

But, we were better for wear in the long-run, as it grew us closer together. Tough times tend to do that. (Or give you an excuse to get out of the relationship).

I'd encourage you to stick with it; after all, do you intend to continue trading up your whole life? Or, would it make more sense to cherish the rewards of a committed relationship?


----------

